# Questions that stumped Dear Abby



## mrhnau (Jul 4, 2007)

Actual letters that "Dear Abby" admitted she was at a total loss to answer.
+++++++++++

Dear Abby,
A couple of women moved in across the hall from me. One is a middle-aged gym
teacher, and the other is a social worker in her mid-twenties. These two
women go everywhere together, and I've never seen a man go into their
apartment or come out. Do you think they could be Lebanese?

Dear Abby,
What can I do about all the sex, nudity, language and violence on my VCR?

Dear Abby,
I have a man I never could trust. He cheats so much I'm not even sure this
baby I'm carrying is his.

Dear Abby,
I am a twenty-three-year-old liberated woman who has been on the pill for two
years. It's getting expensive, and I think my boyfriend should share half the
cost, but I don't know him well enough to discuss money with him.

Dear Abby,
I suspected that my husband had been fooling around, and when I confronted him
with the evidence he denied everything and said it would never happen again.
Should I believe him?

Dear Abby,
Our son writes that he is taking Judo. Why would a boy who was raised in a
good Christian home turn against his own?

Dear Abby,
I joined the Navy to see the world. I've seen it. Now, how do I get out?

Dear Abby,
My 40-year-old son has been paying a psychiatrist $50 an hour every week for
two-and-a-half years. He must be crazy.

Dear Abby,
Do you think it would be all right if I gave my doctor a little gift? I tried
for years to get pregnant and couldn't, but he finally did it.

Dear Abby,
My mother is mean and short-tempered. Do you think she is going through her
mental pause?

Dear Abby,
You told some woman whose husband had lost all interest in sex to send him to
a doctor. Well, my husband lost all interest in sex years ago and he IS a
doctor.  What now?


----------



## Kacey (Jul 4, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> Dear Abby,
> Our son writes that he is taking Judo. Why would a boy who was raised in a
> good Christian home turn against his own?



I have to say that I had a special laugh for this one - but they're all good!  :lool:


----------



## stickarts (Jul 4, 2007)

Lol!!!!!!


----------

